# EN: when + tense (present / future)



## claire68

Bonjour!

J'ai un petit problème pour traduire le passage de cette chanson, car je ne comprend pas la concordance des temps ici:

"The world has turned the day to dark 
I leave this night with heavy heart 
_When I return_ to dry your eyes 
_I will_ sing this lullaby"

Ici, ça ne devrait pas être "when I will return"? Puisque après il y a l'emploi du futur. Sinon, ça n'a pas de sens:

"_Quand je reviens_ sécher tes larmes
_Je chanterai_ cette berceuse"
??

Ou alors est-ce le présent qu'on utilise aussi dans le futur (je ne sais pas comment on l'appelle) quand on emploi "when I am old" pour dire quand je serai vieux?

Merci d'avance!

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## pieanne

Non, il faut utiliser le futur dans les deux phrases, bien qu'on ne l'utilise qu'une fois en anglais:
Quand je revien*drai,* je te chante*rai*


----------



## claire68

ok! 
Mais ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est que "when i return" est écrit noir sur blanc dans le livret du cd (donc il n'y pas certainement pas de faute) et à l'oreil on entend pas de "will" ou de " 'll "...
Bizarre... il n'y a donc pas d'autre explication...?


----------



## pieanne

En anglais, on ne doit pas utiliser le futur dans une subordonnée de temps introduite par "when" or "as soon as". Le futur utilisé dans la principale suffit.


----------



## p0p-in

Je voudrais savoir comment marche l'accord du verbe avec _WHEN_

_- When _+ présent : When I am with him, I'm happy

- _When_ + futur : When I am 64, I'll be an old person

- _When_ + passé : When I was there, I was fine

Est ce que tous ces accords sont bons ?
Pour le futur on ne doit pas mettre : When I will be 64, I'll be an old person 
Il me semble que cela ne convient pas, n'est ce pas ?
Merci


----------



## dragonfly37

Oui, tous les accords sont bons, on peut utliser "when" dans chaque cas.  Il ne faut pas mettre "When I will" - c'est comme, par exemple, "When we go to the store, what will we buy?"  La première partie est (essentiellement) au présent.  Je ne peut pas expliquer la grammaire vraiment...


----------



## The MightyQ

But oddly, 

When will I be 64?
When am I 64?

can both work.


----------



## marget

If you are asking about English usage, "When will I be 64?" is correct. I think we could say "When am I turning 64?" , but "When am I 64"? doesn't sound right to me, unless it were used colloquially.  In French, the verb would have to be expressed in the future.


----------



## wildan1

_Will you still need me, will you still feed me,_
_When I'm 64? _
--Beatles


----------



## The MightyQ

"When am I 64" does sound odd in isolation, but it can work.

I am 50 this year.  When am I 64?
Sounds fine to me.

You will be 64 in 2020. When am I 64?
Also sounds natural.

Others may disagree...


----------



## olliemae

I can imagine a situation for everything.  For instance, it's your 64th birthday, but in your dotage you have forgotten at what time exactly you were born.  You might look at a clock and ask, "When am I 64?"

Otherwise, "When will I be 64?" is correct.


----------



## Jocaste

Bonjour !
Je sais que lorsque l'on dit en français "_quand je mangerai ..._" on dit en anglais "_when I eat_", mais je voulais savoir si le verbe anglais était la base verbale ou le verbe au présent ?
Je m'explique : "_quand il mangera_" pourrait se traduire par "_when he eat*s*_" ou "_when he eat_" ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## DearPrudence

Hello

Il s'agit bien d'un simple présent.
Donc,
*"When he eats..." *

(hum, j'aurais pu essayer de faire plus court )


----------



## loulou40

Hello,

I would know what kind of tense there is after "when".
Is it right :
-after present, when is following by past. For example : When he came, tell him to...?
-after past, when is following by plus-perfect. For exmple : He told me when he had come ?

Thanks


----------



## jann

When he came, tell him to...  = quand il est venu, dis-lui de...  (ça n'a pas de sens !) 
When he comes, tell him to...  = quand il viendra/arrivera, dis-lui de...  (NB. il faut employer le présent en anglais)
He told me when he had come  = Il m'a dit à quelle heure il était venu. (NB. when n'a plus la même fonction grammaticale)
He told me when he arrived = phrase ambiguë = Il me l'a dit lors de son arrivée // Il m'a dit à quelle heure il est (était) arrivé.


----------



## Zone

Hi

I need help from the native speakers. I wonder if I must use "will" in the following example.

"One day, when I <will> have enough time, I will look into this".

Now, I know that will could not be used if "one day" was missing.

"I will look into this when I have enough time".

Here, the "when" clause expresses a condition that has to be met first. So will cannot be used.

But when you use a "when" clause to clarify an indicator of time that refers to the future, do you have to use "will" or not. 

I've never really understood the rule fully so if anyone could explain to me when you must and mustn't use "will" in when clauses, I'd be vrey grateful.


----------



## cropje_jnr

> I need help from the native speakers. I wonder if I must use "will" in the following example.
> 
> "One day, when I <will> have enough time, I will look into this".


 
Hi,

No, you don't need "will" here, and in fact I think it sounds better without it.

The future tense is used in French in these situations, I know, but generally this isn't the case in English. I don't think there's any steadfast rule dictating when and when not to add "will" (and hence place verbs in the future tense), for the simple reason that it is optional and, furthermore, the future tense is not very frequently used in this type of sentence construction.


----------



## samavecelan

I think it depends on the ambiguity.  If it's some unknown day in the future, I'd say "one day, when I have enough time," but if it's a specific, known time you could say "Sunday, when I will have enough time...." to emphasize that, on Sunday, you know that you *will* have that time.


----------



## Areyou Crazy

you have a relative subordinate clause
one action depends on another before it starts
so you only need one future reference
to my understanding it is only possible to have one reference to the future when there is a relative subordinate clause

^^
'one day' implies future
i think the problem is that you have 3 clauses related to each other
one day, when i have time , i will look into this 
when i have time should be put in parenthesis in my opinion
the sentence seems strange but I can't explain why

in effect what you are saying is 
"one day i will look into this 
the 'when i have time' part is supplementary


----------



## sylvie38

Hello,

I'm feeling confused with the choice of the right tense:

"The cycles 2 and 3 will be carried out when the initial temperature set-point will again be hit.
This test ends after the third cycle, when the oil temperature again reaches the temperature set-point at T4."

thank you for your help


----------



## Fred_C

Hi,
In English, the use of the future tense inside a WHEN clause is forbidden, I think, as it is inside an IF clause.


----------



## cropje_jnr

I'm not sure whether it's actually _forbidden_, but you're quite right - natives will always use the present tense in these cases.


----------



## Meyer Wolfsheim

Jocaste said:


> "_quand il mangera_" pourrait se traduire par "_when he eat*s*_" ou "_when he eat_" ?


 
Non, il ne se traduit pas par "when he eat", parce que le mot "when" toujours exprime le present d'un verbe quand on refère au futur avec une condition.

"Quand il mangera, il n'aura plus faim"

When he eats, he won't be hungry anymore.

Peut-être qu'on a utilisé "eat" avec la troisième personne singulière il y a longtemps.  C'est evident en espagnol, où le "quand" peut exprimer le subjonctif pour introduire la doute o impossibilité.  Alors, on ne sait jamais quand il mangera, donc on peut l'examiner comme une phrase subjonctive.  Mais, cette construction n'existe plus en anglais ou français.  Il est possible qu'on peut la trouver en les vieux chefs d'oeveures d'anglais; "when+present subjunctive."


----------



## Rocksong

Bonsoir,

'I don't know when *I will be/I am* going'

Lequel des deux temps est correct? (car il y a 'when' dans la phrase donc bon...)

Merci


----------



## sarie

I don't know when I'm going. 
I don't know when I'll be going.

Both are fine-- they mean the same thing.


----------



## Rocksong

Ah d'accord 

Je croyais qu'après when, as soon as, although..., on ne pouvait pas mettre 'will'

Donc peut-on dire (si l'on veut exprimer une idée dans le futur)

I will go out when the rain stops


----------



## mancunienne girl

Yes, you can. You can also say "I'm going out when the rain stops".


----------



## Oddmania

Rocksong said:


> Je croyais qu'après when, as soon as, although..., on ne pouvait pas mettre 'will'


Seulement quand la proposition principale est au futur (comme dans _I will go out when the rain stops_)


----------



## Rocksong

Donc on ne peut pas dire:

'I will go out when the rain will stop'

Donc on peut dire:

'It will be different when you're gone'

mais pas 'It will be different when you'll be gone'

En fait, on ne peut pas mettre I'll, I hope(...) + will
Mais on peut mettre I'm going out when the rain will stop/stops


----------



## quinoa

On peut avoir will après when lorsque when n'introduit pas une circonstancielle de temps mais une interrogative indirecte.
"I don't know when he will come/be coming"  comes from the question "When will he come/be coming?"


----------



## Rocksong

OK 

Merci à tous 

On peut dire 'When your're ready, tell me' et 'When you'll be ready, tell me' . C'est la même chose?


----------



## sarie

On peut dire 'When you're ready, tell me" mais l'autre phrase n'est pas correct.


----------



## Rocksong

Sarie >> On ne peut pas dire la deuxième car il y a 'when' c'est ça?


----------



## quinoa

Tell me when you are ready = relation temporelle entre les deux actions.
(quand peut être remplacé par lorsque)

Tell me when you will be ready = recherche d'information sur la date ou l'heure exacte à la quelle tu seras prêt. Ici when sera porteur d'accent.
(quand = à quel moment précis)


----------



## iosonolobo

I cannot parse these as fully as some of you can, but I thought this example might be pertinent:

"When he eats, he is happy" or "He is happy when he eats." 

This case covers a continuum of time, and is not limited to just the future.

Jim


----------



## jann

lobo93065 said:


> This case covers a continuum of time, and is not limited to just the future.


A continuum, yes -- and in such cases, we can replace "when" with "whenever."  

If "when" is used as a synonym for "whenever," then we can use the present in both clauses in English... and the same happens to be true in French (i.e., if we mean "whenever," we can use _quand_ and the present in both clauses).


----------



## Marie3933

pieanne said:


> En anglais, on ne doit pas utiliser le futur dans une subordonnée de temps introduite par "when" or "as soon as".


Bonjour,
Est-ce que cette règle est valable avec d'autres expressions de temps ? Par exemple avec _"by the time"_ ?
Doit-on dire _"By the time Mr Jones finishes / has finished this report, it will be too late"_ ?
ou _"By the time Mr Jones will finish / will have finished this report, it will be too late"_ ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, absolument. 

_By the time he *finishes*, it will be too late._


----------



## BEEKEEPER

Dans un fil récent, un membre anglophone écrit :


dylanxkane said:


> _You will have finished your homework when I arrive/*I will be arriving*
> You will have finished your homework when *I will have arrived*_



Je pensais qu'il n'était pas possible d'utiliser WILL dans ces phrases introduite par when.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ça ne me semble pas correct en bon anglais.  Il faut en effet choisir entre _when I *arrive*_ et _when I *have arrived*_.


----------



## Kelly B

Oui, et normalement je dirais when I arrive dans la phrase citée par Beekeeper.


----------



## Bondstreet

_>> You will have finished your homework *when* *I arrive*/*I will be arriving** *
You will have finished your homework *when* *I will have arrived  *_

"You *will have* finished your homework *when I arrive* (back here this evening) 
As a simple statement of the time sequence, that is correct...

...but, note that, in print, "*you will have* finished" here could also mean "*you will have* finished", "*you must have* finished", an (abrupt) instruction to have finished.

To make the meaning clear, a native speaker would either emphasise "will" in speech, or say something like:

(1) As an instruction:

"I want to see that *you have finished* your homework *when* *I get back* home this evening.


(2) As a simple statement of the time sequence:

"I assume *you will have finished* your homework *when* [or "by the time (that)"] *I arrive *back home this evening.

.


----------

